# Wry tail



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Can anyone here tell me about wry tail? I have a Guernsey doe that recently delivered who has always had wry tail. She had twins and one of them (the buckling) also appears to have wry tail. It is possible that some selenium may correct it, but probably not. His little tail turns the same way as his dam's. 

How bad of a fault is wry tail? What negative effects does it pose to be classified as a fault? I will be wethering the buck kid either way, I am just curious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd definitely try selenium.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, we will see. I gave him some selenium paste at birth and will give him some more later on, but it is funny because his dam has the same tail, even curved in the same direction. The doe kid has a normal tail. I have seen some interesting things correct themselves after being squished up in a womb. 

It really doesn't matter with this kid either way, my mom has asked to keep him as pet wether, I am just curious as to what besides looks are the downsides of wry tail.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have heard it can be linked to a crooked spine, but whether this is true or a myth I don't know. Just something about lines with wry tails sometimes throwing crooked spines. Probably a myth ... or maybe the crooked spines were from selenium deficiency as well.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I just wanted to update and say that his tail has corrected and looks normal now. Must have been a selenium or being cramped in uterine issue. His dam definitely has it though.


----------

